# Hypothalamic-Pituatry-Adrenal axis in CFS & Fibro



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Just incase anyone's interested, here's some info about the HPA axis. *Fibromyalgia, Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, and Addison Disease* http://listserv.nodak.edu/scripts/wa.exe?A...cure&F=&S=&P=62


> quote:In his review article about fibromyalgia syndrome (FM), Goldenberg[1]highlights the similarity between FM and chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS)and goes as far as stating that "these syndromes overlap so extensivelythat it may be concluded that each represents different presentations ofthe same general condition." This is unlikely to be the case because, asCrofford et al[2] pointed out, "comparison ofhypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis function in FM with patients with CFSreveals differences despite the significant clinical overlap betweenthese patients." Other recently observed differences, according toEvengard et al,[3] "further support that FM and CFS are differentdisorders in spite of overlapping symptomatology."


*Hypothalamo-pituitary-adrenal axis dysfunction in chronic fatiguesyndrome, and the effects of low-dose hydrocortisone therapy * http://listserv.nodak.edu/scripts/wa.exe?A...ure&F=&S=&P=754


> quote:These neuroendocrine studies were part of a series of studies testing thehypotheses that 1) there may be reduced activity of thehypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis in chronic fatigue syndrome and 2)low-dose augmentation with hydrocortisone therapy would improve the coresymptoms.


*Small adrenal glands in chronic fatigue syndrome: a preliminary computertomography study.* http://www.cfs.inform.dk/HPA/tomografi.txt


> quote:No inclusive or satisfactory biomedical explanation for chronic fatiguesyndrome (CFS) has as yet been forwarded. Recent research suggests that adysregulated hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis (HPA) may be contributory, andin particular that there may be diminished forward drive and adrenalunder-stimulation.


*Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) response to i.v. ACTH in patients with chronicfatigue syndrome.* http://www.cfs.inform.dk/HPA/becker.txt


> quote:We found normal basal DHEA levels, but a blunted serum DHEA responsecurve to i.v. ACTH injection. This observation adds to the large amount ofevidence of endocrinological abnormalities in CFS. Relative glucocorticoiddeficiency might contribute to the overall clinical picture in CFS, and couldexplain some of the immunological disturbances observed in this syndrome.


Basic endocrinology info: http://www.umm.edu/endocrin/adrengl.htm


> quote:Function of the adrenal glands:The adrenal glands work interactively with the hypothalamus and pituitary gland in the following process: the hypothalamus produces corticotropin-releasing hormones, which stimulate the pituitary gland.the pituitary gland, in turn, produces corticotropin hormones, which stimulate the adrenal glands to produce corticosteroid hormones. Both parts of the adrenal glands -- the adrenal cortex and the adrenal medulla -- perform very separate functions


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

P.S I'd be interested in reading any links you guys have on the HPA axis.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

interesting article. these hormones also are involved in IBS and depression. i wish there was more good information out.tom


----------

